# Timbersport axes



## 460magnum (Nov 19, 2004)

Any of you guys know where you can buy those fancy timbersport axes? I did a few searches and only came up with a cool thread with a bunch of videoes of guys cutting down huge trees with saws. I searched yahoo and came up with the lame ones. Any help?


----------



## ccicora (Nov 19, 2004)

It depends on what you want and what level you are competing at. If you want a top of the line axe its about $400-450 (due to steel prices) a used one will fall below that. I sold a blank that I practiced with for $200
So I guess what the question for you is how good are you? What types of shows (Different wood needs different axes). And what is affordable for you?

Also check the Tuiti on Bailey's:
www.baileys-online.com

Later,
Chris


----------



## Chopwood (Nov 19, 2004)

Unless you are chopping in shows or just want to hang one on your wall, don't bother. It's a waste of your money and the artist's time that forged the axe for specific duty. if you put one of these axes into anything harder than a clean piece of poplar, it's history. just my opinion


----------



## husky394 (Nov 19, 2004)

Take a look in the North American Lumberjack Guide:

www.starinfo.com/ljguide/lumberjack.html

Don Jasted has Oxhead racing axes in the classifid section, for $190. I have delt with Don in the past with no problems, but I don't know anything specific about racing with the Oxhead. If you want a conversation piece or wall hanger, they should be OK. 

Carson Boswoth and Baileys are also listed on this site. I have delt with both of them, and they are helpful. Both of them carry "practice" axes and "woods" axes that may better suit your needs.

Racing axes may or may not be sold with a handle. They are also commonly sold as "blanks: (roughly machined castings or forgings that need to be ground before use). You need to ask before you buy. The last axe I had ground was 5-6 years ago, the cost at that time was $50. There are a few different "grinds" or shapes that are commonly used, and the angle of the cutting edge of the bit varys a few degrees. Widths of the cutting part of the axe vary from around 6" to over 8". A good grinder can make up a single axe for a beginner that will enable him/her to compete almost anywhere, but as folks get further into the sport, they almost always will have several axes to choose from, depending on wood size, species, hardness, quality (you don't use your best axe on dirty, knotty or extremely hard wood ) and how badly you want to beat your buddy. I have it on good authority that one well know competitor has over 100 axes.

If you are interested getting into competition, going out and buying an axe probably isn't the best thing to do. Check out the Instructional Guides section under the US axemen's association section in the above web page. 

Don't let what we have said discourage you from trying to compete if that's what you want to do. It is great fun, and you will meet some great people.


----------



## Arden Cogar Jr. (Nov 19, 2004)

I know quite a bit about axes, so please feel free to ask. The costs of the axes have increased over the the past two years because of the weak dollar versus the Aussie/Kiwi dollar. Three years ago, you could buy a top of the line tuatahi for $250. Now, it's $350 and that's without a handle. Hopefully, if the US dollar ever gets stronger, we'll return to those great ways. Personally, in 1993, I bought six brand new tuatahis, while I was in NZ, for the equivalent of $600 US dollars. I also bought a tui racing saw for $350 US. Those were the days. Now, those prices have tripled mainly due to the stronger aussie/kiwi dollar in relation to the US.

Again, in looking at racing axes, it would help to know what you're looking to do with it. If you would like to compete, that's great. The best places have been addressed above, or you could check out www.racingaxes.com which is a website hosted by Carson Bosworth. Carson sells practice axes and competition axes as a hobby. They're normally good quality, expecially for someone who is just getting interested in lumberjack sports.

Good luck and ask more questions. I've written a lot of articles about axe metal, axe grinding, axe stoning or sharpening, how to hang axes, and how to "read wood" when you set up a compeition log, etc. I enjoy discussing the issue.

All the best,
Arden Cogar Jr. aka Jamie


----------



## ehp (Nov 19, 2004)

Jamie are you teaching people how to chop, workshops and stuff .
If you are like me and know nothing about chopping , to me it makes sense to learn the proper way before you get the bad habits


----------



## ccicora (Nov 19, 2004)

If he is teaching and I can go I'll be there! You all have seen me chop via calender.


----------



## MacDaddy (Nov 19, 2004)

I have 2 axes I will sell one a True Blue and the other is a Keech they both belonged to Dale Ryan and used at the world championships I dont know what place he got with them. But I will sell them if you like ,give me a call, Thanks Mike


----------



## Arden Cogar Jr. (Nov 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ehp _
> *Jamie are you teaching people how to chop, workshops and stuff .
> If you are like me and know nothing about chopping , to me it makes sense to learn the proper way before you get the bad habits *



Ed and Chris,
I'm always up for coaching people. Anyone who wants to learn only simply has to ask. I enjoy training a little too much and I find that if I teach people, I train more. If that makes any sense? Nothing like a school or anything, but one on one time in the wood heap. I bet I get about 8 or 10 people a year that come to my home for a weekend and I teach what I know, or develop what they have. I'm a firm believer in not teaching someone to chop like myself. I'm a firm believer in maximizing what the person has when they come to me. Everyone's different, but as long as the basics are down, you have to develop an individual's strong suits. For example, I have the fortunate opportunity to coach someone from the very beginning, my significant other and future wife, Kristy; this way, I can teach her the proper swing, then how to properly hit the log, then how to properly time the cadence of the swing to devlop rhythm. Those are the three steps to proper chopping and often people forget to learn them in a sequence and end up developing a lot of really bad habits. If anyone's interested, give me a shout.

All the best,
Jamie


----------



## ehp (Nov 22, 2004)

For guys or girls like me that know nothing, this is the best place to start, I know nothing on chopping and I can prove it but I do know that it is better to learn the proper way before you get bad habits and if you get bad habits it is alot harder to fix later on, so learn correct forum from the start, cause power will do nothing if it is not used correct, Jamie I will get ahold of you and set something up cause it is time to learn


----------



## MacDaddy (Nov 23, 2004)

some axes


----------



## Arden Cogar Jr. (Nov 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by macman101a _
> *some axes *



MacMan,
The top axe is a Keech Castings' Keesteel. What markings are on the bottom axe? Is it a True Blue? 

All the best,
Jamie


----------



## MacDaddy (Nov 23, 2004)

yes it is a true blue


----------



## 460magnum (Nov 23, 2004)

I am having a tough time deciding on an axe to buy. I like the ones shown and I am not a pro. I just want one. kinda stupid I guess?


----------



## MacDaddy (Nov 23, 2004)

If you want one get one and then practice and you might turn out being realy good you never know tell you try just remember never use your race axe to practice always use a practice axe it is just to easy to mess up a good axe


----------



## Arden Cogar Jr. (Nov 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by macman101a _
> *If you want one get one and then practice and you might turn out being realy good you never know tell you try just remember never use your race axe to practice always use a practice axe it is just to easy to mess up a good axe *



Very wise advice. You should see the klunkers I use for practice. Whoa.....thick as picks and dull as all get out. Not wise for beginners to use really thick axes though - they're too hard to steer(ie., control how the axe travels). I **it you not, one of my practice axes is at least 30 degrees on the bevel with no edge. The other is a splitting axe I bought off of Carson Bosworth. I love the darn thing. I'm adding a 10 ounce wedge to it, to make it heavier so it's closer to a racing axe weight. The head is only 5" wide, which is perfect for me as it will require three hits on 12" logs or bigger. Further, it requires me to be really precise with my hit placement. Moreover, I can get more hits out of my practice logs and the logs don't have to be huge for me to get lots of hits. Hence, it's a great practice tool. Handle is wicked thick though and I'm too lazy to work it down.

All the best,
Jamie


----------



## Lumberjack Rick (Nov 13, 2011)

Ok I realise that this thread is as old as th hills but, Jamie-are you still chopping? if so have you ever heard of an axe called the Stewart Racing Axe? I bought one of them (plus 6 others) from my coach. 

Cheers Rick


----------



## Arden Cogar Jr. (Nov 14, 2011)

Lumberjack Rick said:


> Ok I realise that this thread is as old as th hills but, Jamie-are you still chopping? if so have you ever heard of an axe called the Stewart Racing Axe? I bought one of them (plus 6 others) from my coach.
> 
> Cheers Rick



Rick,
The "Stewart Racing Axe" is a new one on me. And I'm still chopping and intend to for many years to come. I've got a lot of go left in me.

Quick question, who's your coach? If you're in Western Australia and your coach is up in years, it's a good chance this axe was one of many that were made in Tassie back in the 60s and 70s. I believe that Clayton Stewart had the made, but I'm not certain. I've honestly never seen one. As such, what I'm relaying might not be accurate.

A true test is to take a bastard file and rub it on either the top or bottom of the (back from the edge a good 2") to see how hard it is. If the file cuts a lot, it's likely soft. If the file skates, it's likely hard (very much like a keesteel). If the file just leaves slight marks, it's likely good enough. 

Good luck and welcome to the world of woodchopping.

All the best,
Jamie


----------



## StihlBoy440 (Nov 14, 2011)

I too am wanting to get into chopping. I just picked up a nice Hults Bruks 4.5lb single bit axe, its a good size axe to practice with it seems. The handle in it even has the metal safety pin through the handle and head. I am wanting to replace the handle because the current one is a little loose. Where is a good place to get a competition grade unfinished handle? Thanks!


----------



## Arden Cogar Jr. (Nov 14, 2011)

StihlBoy440 said:


> I too am wanting to get into chopping. I just picked up a nice Hults Bruks 4.5lb single bit axe, its a good size axe to practice with it seems. The handle in it even has the metal safety pin through the handle and head. I am wanting to replace the handle because the current one is a little loose. Where is a good place to get a competition grade unfinished handle? Thanks!



Racing Axe handles - 31" in length are hard to come by and are not cheap.

Tuatahi sells them for about $50 USD.

There are folks here in the states that sell them for about $20. But I don't feel comfortable posting their email addresses on an open board. PM me and I'll send you their contact information.

All the best,
Jamie


----------



## Lumberjack Rick (Nov 14, 2011)

Jamie, Im in Northern Victoria mate. My coach lives in the same town as me. The axe in question is quite new and shiney. Its stoneing fairly well, it is similar to several others I have got temper wise. Ill list out whatb Ive got so ya can drool.....heheheh thanks for the warm welcome mate.

3 x Tuatahi
1 x Stewart Racing
1 x Keesteel
1 x True Blue Racer
1 x Aussie Speed Axe

and some 30 odd sharpening stones.... 2 old Plumbs as well as a garden master anda pope. (work axes)

Handle wise if ol mate Sthil boy wernt stateside I could put him onto a guy here in Victoria. He'll put in a new handle, sharpen and hone the edge and polish the axe fro roughly 90/100 bucks australian! and you then know the handles set straight so ya can steer the ol beast properly. Really looking forward to hooking into training.


----------



## Hugenpoet (Nov 14, 2011)

Arden Cogar Jr. said:


> Racing Axe handles - 31" in length are hard to come by and are not cheap.
> 
> Tuatahi sells them for about $50 USD.
> 
> ...



Just for the benefit of those who may not know, getting advice from Jamie (Arden Cogar, Jr.) on Tmbersports is like going on a thread about motor sports and having Tony Stewart or Jimmy Johnson reply personally to your questions.


----------



## Arden Cogar Jr. (Nov 16, 2011)

Hugenpoet said:


> Just for the benefit of those who may not know, getting advice from Jamie (Arden Cogar, Jr.) on Tmbersports is like going on a thread about motor sports and having Tony Stewart or Jimmy Johnson reply personally to your questions.



You are too kind. Thank you for the nice words. I simply love the sport and will do all I can to make certain that those that are interested have their questions answered. Facebook has turned out to be the best means to do it. But I also pop in here ocassionally as well as ehpsaws and the other Timbersports related sites.

Good luck and God Speed.

All the best,
Arden Cogar jr. aka Jamie


----------



## Lumberjack Rick (Nov 16, 2011)

The American version of David Foster then?


----------



## Hugenpoet (Nov 16, 2011)

Lumberjack Rick said:


> The American version of David Foster then?



That would be a fair comparison, except Jamie would insist that he is better looking than DF.


----------



## Lumberjack Rick (Nov 16, 2011)

Yeah well....thats not hard I spose.


----------



## Arden Cogar Jr. (Nov 17, 2011)

Lumberjack Rick said:


> The American version of David Foster then?



LOL. I could only wish. David was a lot more successful in the sport than myself. The American version of David Foster as far as winning is Melvin Lentz. I've been very fortunate to do as well as I have in the sport and I have many years yet to go. Time will see where I end up historically in the sport. My goal is to be like my father and Harold Winkel - a proverbial threat into their 60s. But David and Melvin's records and accomplishments speak for themselves. And I am honored to be thought of in the same breath/sentence

All the best,
Arden Cogar Jr. aka Jamie


----------



## Arden Cogar Jr. (Nov 17, 2011)

Hugenpoet said:


> That would be a fair comparison, except Jamie would insist that he is better looking than DF.



Only marginally at best. If I were to let my hair grow out,shaved my chin and stop working out while maintaining the same caloric intake I could likely qualify as a "mini-foster" in a matter of six months. David is a very large human being. I've met and trained with several dozen World Strongest Man competitors and David has a back as wide as any of the WSM competitors including Shaw, Hollands, Pfister and the other notable "big humans" that do strongman. David is a very impressive physical specimen. 

All the best,
Jamie


----------



## ccicora (Nov 17, 2011)

Just had this sent to me. Some new racing axes coming out soon. They have an FB page.

BRUTE FORGE INTRO - YouTube


http://www.facebook.com/pages/Brute-Forge-Racing-Axes/150117535048828?sk=info


----------



## Hugenpoet (Nov 17, 2011)

Arden Cogar Jr. said:


> Only marginally at best. If I were to let my hair grow out,shaved my chin and stop working out while maintaining the same caloric intake I could likely qualify as a "mini-foster" in a matter of six months. David is a very large human being. I've met and trained with several dozen World Strongest Man competitors and David has a back as wide as any of the WSM competitors including Shaw, Hollands, Pfister and the other notable "big humans" that do strongman. David is a very impressive physical specimen.
> 
> All the best,
> Jamie



Just sent you some rep for your humility because your accomplishments speak for themselves.


----------



## Arden Cogar Jr. (Nov 17, 2011)

Hugenpoet said:


> Just sent you some rep for your humility because your accomplishments speak for themselves.



Thank you. You are too kind. In my eyes, life is too short to take oneself too seriously. I try my best to live each day as best I can with a goal of genuine happiness as we simply never know when our time will end. If I can bring a smile or help someone in anyway, I leave my days fulfilled. 

All the best,
Jamie


----------



## Arden Cogar Jr. (Nov 17, 2011)

ccicora said:


> Just had this sent to me. Some new racing axes coming out soon. They have an FB page.
> 
> BRUTE FORGE INTRO - YouTube
> 
> ...



I am curious to know who is making these axes. Simon Bennett and Mike Osbourne make good quality axes - they're both tool steel that was either rolled or pounded as I understand it. Graham Austin made some decent cast axes for short time. Not sure if he's still making them or not. Don Langdon's axe heads were, what I consider, the Cadillac of racing axes - top quality and a lot of painstaking hours put into them - rolled tool steel. Geoff Meyer did the Proaxes and I've had some true beauties come out of those and they were a cast axe as well. 

My guess is they are cutting some very nice Mountain Ash in that video. Soft stuff it looks to be. The axe looks to be a hard hitting axe as it appears over 8" in length. Doesn't want to come out all that well in that soft wood, but that's to be expected when you're hard hitting.

All the best,
Jamie


----------



## Arden Cogar Jr. (Nov 17, 2011)

Arden Cogar Jr. said:


> I am curious to know who is making these axes. Simon Bennett and Mike Osbourne make good quality axes - they're both tool steel that was either rolled or pounded as I understand it. Graham Austin made some decent cast axes for short time. Not sure if he's still making them or not. Don Langdon's axe heads were, what I consider, the Cadillac of racing axes - top quality and a lot of painstaking hours put into them - rolled tool steel. Geoff Meyer did the Proaxes and I've had some true beauties come out of those and they were a cast axe as well.
> 
> My guess is they are cutting some very nice Mountain Ash in that video. Soft stuff it looks to be. The axe looks to be a hard hitting axe as it appears over 8" in length. Doesn't want to come out all that well in that soft wood, but that's to be expected when you're hard hitting.
> 
> ...



Ah, I sorted it out. Clayton Read near Brisbane is making these axes. They look very nice. These heads are actually pounded/forged. Should make things very very interesting. Look nice.

All the best,
Jamie


----------



## Lumberjack Rick (Nov 17, 2011)

Jamie, interesting that you mention Mike Osbourne, Ive just had an email back, one of his axes with handle ready to chop $500 AU. Thought that was reasonable really. Considering that a Tuatahi I think is a similar price. Keesteels Im not sure though. I met David Foster once-a big man indeed, 6'4" and a 150Kg of man. Thats damn big! He makes refrence to the great Melvin Lentz in his book that Im reading at the moment. Awesome read, its called the power of two if you are interested. Also how do you send rep here? cause Im gunna be sending you some after your comments too mate, very grounded and humble. A mark of a true axeman indeed also a sportsman. If your ever down under. look me up, ill bring the beers!


----------



## Hugenpoet (Nov 17, 2011)

Lumberjack Rick said:


> Jamie, interesting that you mention Mike Osbourne, Ive just had an email back, one of his axes with handle ready to chop $500 AU. Thought that was reasonable really. Considering that a Tuatahi I think is a similar price. Keesteels Im not sure though. I met David Foster once-a big man indeed, 6'4" and a 150Kg of man. Thats damn big! He makes refrence to the great Melvin Lentz in his book that Im reading at the moment. Awesome read, its called the power of two if you are interested. Also how do you send rep here? cause Im gunna be sending you some after your comments too mate, very grounded and humble. A mark of a true axeman indeed also a sportsman. If your ever down under. look me up, ill bring the beers!



You send rep by clicking on the star at the bottom left under the persons name. However, your rep won't count until you have a minimum of 50 posts. The amount of rep one gives per shot is a function of how much rep the giver has themself.


----------



## Lumberjack Rick (Nov 17, 2011)

I see (said the blind man to his deaf wife) thank you so much for explaining it. Im a bit of a deadhead when it comes to this stuff really. (i know, im a blight to my generation heheheheh) it just seems that me n computers dont mix too well. perhaps that why I like woodchopping.........


----------



## Lumberjack Rick (Nov 17, 2011)

Ill try some pics again. Admins: I may need your assistance here to "show them" again, all I ever seem to get is links.


----------



## Lumberjack Rick (Nov 17, 2011)

View attachment 207603


View attachment 207604


View attachment 207605


View attachment 207606


View attachment 207607


----------



## Arden Cogar Jr. (Nov 17, 2011)

Lumberjack Rick said:


> Jamie, interesting that you mention Mike Osbourne, Ive just had an email back, one of his axes with handle ready to chop $500 AU. Thought that was reasonable really. Considering that a Tuatahi I think is a similar price. Keesteels Im not sure though. I met David Foster once-a big man indeed, 6'4" and a 150Kg of man. Thats damn big! He makes refrence to the great Melvin Lentz in his book that Im reading at the moment. Awesome read, its called the power of two if you are interested. Also how do you send rep here? cause Im gunna be sending you some after your comments too mate, very grounded and humble. A mark of a true axeman indeed also a sportsman. If your ever down under. look me up, ill bring the beers!



Rick, thank you very much. I do intend on coming down under again. I've done the Sydney show 8 times. I want to go one more time. I also want to do Adelaide, Melbourne, and Perth before I get too old. My wife and I, at this time, are thinking that once we get our daughters in uni that we will bugger off and chop wood for a few months. My youngest will star uni in 6 years. So that is when we intend on doing it. We arE very much planning for it. I may try Sydney one more time before then. Just to prove something to myself. My work and family commitments have kept me away for the past 5 years, but I want to see what i still have in me. If that makes any sense? And absolutely on the beers. Not much of a drinker, but I love a "good yarn" and good company.

I looked at your axes. That first Keesteel, what year is it? I think it looks great. Those other axes simply need a regrind and they will be Rippers. Is Jimmy O'doud or Brian Wright still doing up axes? I would find someone who is good or experienced at it and they should be able to repair the axes (get them ready for shows) for between 70 to $100. You will need to get handles and I know Brad turner and Kerry Head or making some for a reasonable price in your area.

The price that Mike quoted you is good for an axe ready to go with a handle in it. Here the heads go for $350 to $400 for a blank tui head. Then the handles are $20. Then the cost of doing it up. It adds up quick.


----------



## Lumberjack Rick (Nov 17, 2011)

Im not sure what year the Keesteel is, All I know is that its an earlier one. Theres a bloke down south victoria somewhere that will grind, linish, polish and fit a new handle for 80-90 bucks AU. Cheap as I reckon. The True Blue has a crack in the back of the head so thats a wall hanger, Im slowly stoneing the chip out of the Aussie Speed Axe, that'll be good when its done. 1 of the Tui's is ready to go, Keesteel has a slight ding as does one other of the Tui's, Stewart also has a chip. Basically Im working on the following plan:
Training: 2 x Tui's
Racing Box= Keesteel, 1 x Tui, Stewart & Aussie Speed.
Slow process though but my coach is an extremly supportive bloke, giving advice whenever I ask, "the best way to learn how to sharpen your axes is to do it yourself, take your time, keep the stone as flat as possible and just work the burr back and forth." is what he said, and its working, chip is almost gone from the Aussie now and it is razor bloody sharp!

Jim O'Dowd sounds familiar, that could be the bloke Im thinkin of. For sure on the catch up aye no worries. Off to the Mansfield show tommorer, as long as the rain stays away the chop should be a good one. Glad that I could revive this awesome thread too. Great to get some good talk going on such a great sport!


----------



## Arden Cogar Jr. (Nov 17, 2011)

Good luck at the Show! Have fun and try to learn something with each log. Give a report on how it goes. Please. It snowed here today and I am not looking forward
to resuming my event training and freezing my butt off. I have my wood stove and a kerosene heater but it barely takes off the chill.

All the best, Jamie



Lumberjack Rick said:


> Im not sure what year the Keesteel is, All I know is that its an earlier one. Theres a bloke down south victoria somewhere that will grind, linish, polish and fit a new handle for 80-90 bucks AU. Cheap as I reckon. The True Blue has a crack in the back of the head so thats a wall hanger, Im slowly stoneing the chip out of the Aussie Speed Axe, that'll be good when its done. 1 of the Tui's is ready to go, Keesteel has a slight ding as does one other of the Tui's, Stewart also has a chip. Basically Im working on the following plan:
> Training: 2 x Tui's
> Racing Box= Keesteel, 1 x Tui, Stewart & Aussie Speed.
> Slow process though but my coach is an extremly supportive bloke, giving advice whenever I ask, "the best way to learn how to sharpen your axes is to do it yourself, take your time, keep the stone as flat as possible and just work the burr back and forth." is what he said, and its working, chip is almost gone from the Aussie now and it is razor bloody sharp!
> ...


----------



## Arden Cogar Jr. (Nov 17, 2011)

Rick, your coach is right. Best way to learn is by doing. Be patient and put your time in. You will get out of it what you put into it. Good luck this weekend.

All the best, Jamie


----------



## Lumberjack Rick (Nov 17, 2011)

Jamie,

Thanks for the advice, glad it doesnt snow ehre at all. Im not competing at the show, merely a spectator. I will let ya know how it goes!


----------



## Arden Cogar Jr. (Nov 18, 2011)

Lumberjack Rick said:


> Jamie,
> 
> Thanks for the advice, glad it doesnt snow ehre at all. Im not competing at the show, merely a spectator. I will let ya know how it goes!



Best way to start.

I'm teaching my 14 year old daughter this winter. She will not chop in competition until she's 16. She will single and double saw in competition the next two summers, but not chop until she's a bit more mature and ready to compete. It takes time to develop that confidence.

That said, I'm slowly starting to realize why so many Aussies think I'm nuts for training as much as I do. You guys do your training at shows. Seriously. When you think about it, if things go well an axeman can cut 10 to 12 logs at a good country show on a saturday. When my training volume is at it's highest, I'll cut 20 to 25 logs a week spread out over 3 sessions. And even then, I rarely only cut them under race conditions - ie., cut half then stop, then cut other half, etc. When we go to contests, we normally only cut 2 logs (one up one down), and ocassionally get a tree. Big difference in cutting 3 logs versus a dozen under race conditions. No wonder the aussies are so further along in the chopping events than the other folk around the world.

In any event, enjoy the contest. I hope you come away having learned something new that will help you in the sport.

All the best,
Jamie


----------



## Lumberjack Rick (Nov 20, 2011)

Jamie, training isnt nuts at all David Foster trains on a regular basis. I do see your point though.
due to other commitments I wasnt able to stay for the entire woodchop on Saturday. The logs were a mixture of Mountain Ash and Woollybutt, both timbers local to the Mansfield area. The wood cut extremly well which provided some excellent conditions in both the underhand and standing block handicap events. I got a couple of good pics Ill load them later. I left the camera at home. Competitors came from a wide area (Mansfield, Benalla, Tallangatta, Mitta Mitta, Wodonga & Eden to name a few). Wish I couldve stayed to let y'all know who one. I did hear someone mention your name Jamie and the fact that you were competing at an event that they obviosly were also. You been down under lately?

Also I wish you and your daughter all the success mate, It cant be easy. My coach's daughter is a similar age and she has been cutting for a while now. Apparently she's fairly good!


----------



## Arden Cogar Jr. (Nov 21, 2011)

Rick,
I know several axemen from that area. During 1993/94, I stayed about five months between Jim Alexander's, at Cobden in Victoria, and Ron Wilson's, in Wadonga. I spent a lot of time with Brett Kettle and Ron's son's Harvey and Barry. Brett and I trained quiet a bit together. Brad Turner is also from that area. I consider Brad a good man and good mate.

The last time I was down under would likely have been 2005 or 2006. And that was only for Sydney Show. My work and family commitments won't let me get away for more than four to five days at a time. But that is the lot in life I have been dealt and will deal with it until times change. My wife went to Sydney during 2008 and 2009 on the US Team. And she will be going to Adelaide during 2012 on the US Team. But I have to stay home with the kids. 

Can't wait to see the pictures.

All the best,
Jamie


----------



## Lumberjack Rick (Nov 21, 2011)

View attachment 208105

View attachment 208106

View attachment 208107

View attachment 208108

View attachment 208109


Once again I still cannot figure out how to load the pics without them showing as links! Help please someone!!!!


----------



## Lumberjack Rick (Nov 21, 2011)

View attachment 208110


I couldnt resist...heres one of me! hahahaha Tryin to look tough!


----------



## Arden Cogar Jr. (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks for posting the pictures!

The wood in the photos looked pretty good. I didn't recognize anyone in the photos. It's been nearly 18 years since I was in the Albury/Wadonga Midland Tablelands area. 

All the best,
Jamie


----------



## Lumberjack Rick (Nov 21, 2011)

Ah I see! Well then you might just have to come out and bring the family! Would be grouse to see you chop for real!


----------



## Lumberjack Rick (Nov 21, 2011)

Yeah the logs were good that day, mixture of Mountain Ash and Woollybutt. Very fast cutting timber, made life for the back Markers difficult


----------



## 757SHINRUNNER (Feb 15, 2012)

*Muller Racing Axes*

Has anyone on here ever used a Muller Racing Axe just curious i stumbled upon a site the other day that sells them. Here is the link Muller Racing Axe i know that they are made in AUS but that is all i can find out.


----------

